# Looking for a Crest 55467 15 amp controller



## mapper65 (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get a new or slightly used Crest 55467 15 amp controller at a reasonable price. I had one ordered when Aristocraft was having their 40% off sale and literally ordered it at 1am when they sent out the email announcing the sale and their site showed them in stock but it never shipped. I'm guessing that maybe dealers had first dibs on that stuff.


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Is this what you are looking for?
http://rldhobbies.com/15ampcontrolleronly.aspx

Richard


----------



## mapper65 (Feb 15, 2009)

That's it. I saw that on their site, just hoping I could find one for a little better price being someone on here may have one used or took advantage of their closeout sale and maybe had a spare that they could make a little markup on.


----------



## mapper65 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi guys, I ended up getting one of these. Thanks


----------

